# Please ID this sexy fish!



## bader44 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Any help will be appreciated with identifying this great looking fish. Just got him today and am interested in researching his species. I'm quite sure he is a cichlid but after looking at both galleries I was unable to find his family. I am new to these types of fish but have had piranhas for quite some time. Currently he is set up in a 75 gallon all by himself because he/she is very aggressive.

Thanks in advance for your help! :dancing:


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

im not all that good with SA/CA fish but it looks kinda like a severum. If somebody else chimed in that'd be good


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Not a severum. It's a Texas hybrid...not quite sure as to what the other part of the mix might be, I almost want to say it looks kind of convict-like. Good looking fish.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Was thinking a cyano-mayan mix ...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Good possibility...didn't notice the tail spot when I checked this previously at work.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The tail spot and the red in the dorsal fin made me think mayan, and the headshape does seem a bit _Amphilophus_ to me ... but sometimes it's like guessing mutt dogs :lol:


----------



## bader44 (Sep 14, 2008)

I was hoping he'd be a pure bred like those beautiful beani's i was just looking at... Great work guys thanks for the help. How much should one of these cost? I kind of feel like i might of gotten jibed.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No offense, but you probably did, lol. LFS usually charge much more than they should. It's all relative though...if you're happy with the fish, then what does it matter? You obviously felt it was worth it at the time.


----------



## bader44 (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, im very happy with him and puts on a great show! I just don't like being lied to or overcharged. But it wasn't that much were he's not worth it. Thanks for your input.
:thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, you can't possibly have been overcharged, since given his mix there wouldn't really be a "normal/regular" price tag for one. As for lying...it's most likely that your LFS truly didn't know.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

judging by face shape and tail spot id say a Uro/Texas hybrid, really impossible to tell though.


----------

